# So I just got this water craft....



## RickNe (Nov 13, 2017)

.....and I'm not sure if it's a micro or an sup. It's a BOTE Rover. So can we talk here? Never even been on an sup. I already have two kayaks, a trailer, no more room in the garage, and no idea what I'm going to do with this thing. But when I saw the Rover I had 2 have it. Oh, and out of the blue it came WITH the Merc 6 hp. Now I have to get it titled, registered, and geared up. I'll be glad to update my progress here with pics if anyone is interested. If I don't belong here well, I guess I'll see if an sup forum is interested. It just doesn't seem like a good fit.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Had to google the rover. That thing is badass! Is the 6hp too much for that thing? Welcome to the forum


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I don't even own a micro skiff anymore but I still enjoy this forum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Photos please!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Any updates on this thing? I'm looking to get into one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

OP was last seen on here November 21. Guess he didn’t like it here!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I was hoping he would jump right back in and tell me how awesome it's been. I would imagine that's it's close to the end of season in MD.

It looks like it could be easy to launch and get out for quick trips.


----------

